# ابحاث علمية :)



## M3mare (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*دمج المشاركات*

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بألف خير وعافية ان شاء الله ... 
اقدم لكم بعض الابحاث العلمية المقدمة في ندوة التنمية العمرانية في المناطق الصحراوية 
ومشكلات البناء فيها اقيمة من تاريخ (2-4) نوفمبر 2002 المملكة العربية السعودية-الرياض
اتمنى من الله ان يستفيد منها الجميع ..... 
.....ودمتم سالمين


اهلا بك اختي اسماء 
والله غنيمتي الحقيقية هي دعائكي لي بالخير ... وشوفتك في المنتدى ومشاركات الاخوان 

على العموم مازال تحميل الأبحاث والدراسات المعمارية والتخطيطية مستمره لحين نفاذ الكمية.........

....دمتم سالمين

يتبـــــــــــع


----------



## Asma (16 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الحمدلله على رجوعك للمنتدى بالسلامة..حياك الله في بيتك..والله اشتقنا لمواضيعك..

يقولون عندنا..من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
و غنيمتك هالمره ماهي سهله!
اطلعت بصورة سريعة على محتوى على هذه الابحاث العلمية الموجزة القيمة .. فعلا المعلومات اللي فيها مفيده جدا لكل أعضاء المنتدى في جميع تخصصات العمارة و التخطيط ..
جزاك الله ألف خير على طرحك المتميز..



> ودمتم سالمين


 من زمان عنها


----------



## احمد فيتروني (17 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الحمدلله على رجوعك للمنتدى بالسلامة..حياك الله في بيتك..والله اشتقنا لمواضيعك..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 ديسمبر 2005)

اولاً ،، ارحب بك واحييك ، واعبر لفرح كبير لعودتك ،، آمل ان تكون قد انهيت دراستك ،، لا بد ان تطمئننا بأخبارك السارة ، نريد ان نسعد معك ، وان نفرح لفرحك.
ثانيا ،، كنت ابحث عن ابحاث هذه الندوة لاهمية بحوث كثيرة فيها ، وقد اوعدني احد الزملاء بها ، ولكن يبدو ان ظروف الوقت لم تساعده على ارسالها ،، وها أنت تضعها هنا لنستفيد جميعا منها ، فجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الخدمة الرائعة التي يبحث عنها اغلبنا .
ثالثاً ،، آمل ان يستمر تواصلك مع المتلقى واعضاءه وان لا تنقطع عنا ، عذرناك فيما مضى لظروف دراستك ، ولكن لا عذر لك اليوم ، فأنت عضو رئيس ، ومركز اشعاع ، نفع الله بك وبعلمك ، ووفقك في جميع امورك.


----------



## نبراس (18 ديسمبر 2005)

شكر خاص للأخ M3mare على مجهوده .. ولكم تحياتي,,


----------



## M3mare (19 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي احمد ميتوا على المرور  والشوق للأخوان في المنتدى كبير 
اهلا بك اخي فيصل وكلامك اسعدني  .......الحمدالله اتممت الماجستير وان شاء الله سأضع ملف بور بوينت الخاص برسالة الماجستير الخاصه بي قريبا ...وتكون مجالا للنقاش المفتوح
اهلا بكي اختي نبراس والتحيه لمرورك الكريم 

....دمتم سالمين 

......يتبــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (19 ديسمبر 2005)

....... يتبــــع

يتــــــــــــــــــبع

يتــــــــــــــبع

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (20 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (21 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتـــــــــــــــــ بع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (23 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (23 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (23 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (24 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## M3mare (29 ديسمبر 2005)

تم بحمد الله رفع الابحاث ............. 


ودمتم سالمين


----------



## سيد مرعي (29 ديسمبر 2005)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم ​
رجاء ذكر المصدر لهذه الابحاث العلمية 

أو الموضوع العام الذي تندرج تحته هذه الابحاث 

وشكرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2005)

أشكر الزميل المعماري باسم اليافعي واقدر له هذا الجهد ، وادعو الله ان يجزيه عنا خير جزاء. ان حجم المعلومات المتوفرة في هذه الابحاث يعد غنيمة شك فيها للباحث في المجالات العمرانية او المجالات المتعلقة بها ، وهذا كسب جديد اتاحه لنا الزميل العزيز ، فله باسم شبكة المهندسين العرب وجميع الاعضاء وازوار الشكر والتقدير على هذا العمل المفيد، وعلى شعوره بما يمكن ان يفيد اخوانه ، وهو عطاء يدل على كرم واريحيه وحب للآخرين ، نسأل الله ان يثيبه عليها خير الثواب.

كما أشكر الزميل سيد مرعي ، وافيده ان مجموعة الابحاث هذه تم تقديمها في ندوة التنمية العمرانية في المناطق الصحراوية ومشكلات البناء فيها ، والتي نظمتها وزارة الاشغال العامة والاسكان بتاريخ (2-4) نوفمبر 2002 المملكة العربية السعودية-الرياض.


----------



## سيد مرعي (30 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​شكرا لك أخي الكريم فيصل الشريف علي الاهتمام بالرد علي سؤالي الخاص بمصدر الابحاث العلمية 
ولكن اخي الكريم لي استفسار أخر بخصوص حقوق الملكية الفكريه لهذه الهيئات او الافراد أصحاب الأبحاث الاصليين رجاء الرد وشكرا


----------



## M3mare (31 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم 

الشكر والعرفان لك اخي فيصل وعلى مجهودات في اثراء المنتدى  فجواك الله خيرا 
اخي سيد مرعي ... ابحاث المؤتمر متواجده على هيئة سي دي بيعت اثناء المؤتمر... وذكرت اسم المؤتمر واسماء مقدمي ورقات العمل داخل كل بحث ... 

...دمتم سالمين


----------



## alswidi (11 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي ويعطيك العافيه على هذا الجهد القيم ونرجو اذا كان هناك بحوث تخص العماره الاقليميه في الوطن العربي تحياتي


----------



## المعماري اليمني (12 مارس 2006)

سلام عليك 
كيف الحال 
والله عودة حميدة






وادي ظهر بيسلم عليك


----------



## nada soliman (14 مارس 2006)

الابحاث اكثر من رائعه و افادتني كثيرا في دراساتي ( الماجستير )
الف شكر( m3mary ) علي المجهود الرائع 
و اتمني لك دوام التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي المعماري علي هذا الجهد الرائع ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحساوي (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على المواضيع القيمة استاذي الكريم التي ساعدتني في بحث تخرجي 
ارجو لو تساعدني في هذا التسائل 
مدى تاثير البعد السوسيواقتصادي على التخطيط الحضري والسكن
وجازكم الله عنا كل الخير شكرا


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاااااك الله خير على هذه البحوووث .. 

واسال الله أن لا يحرمك الاجر ...


----------



## شنكوتي (3 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكر انك نشرة الابحاث انا متأكد ان جميع من يحصل عليها سوف يستفيد وتكون له داعماً وسنداً في مجال عملة او دراسته عن نفسي انا حصلت على مجلد الابحاث من مكتبة الكلية واستفدت منها اشكر جزيلاً وننتظر منك الاكثر


----------



## رشا محمد زينهم (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_afify (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كبرياء (3 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلموووووووو يا رب 

كتيرر رائع


----------



## الباشا محمد على (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اللة ينورعليك على الا بحاث الجميلة ومتشكرين عليها


----------



## K3bo0o0L (16 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي المعماري علي هذا الجهد الرائع ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه .... وجزاك الله خير ... وجعله الله في ميزان حسنااااتك..


----------



## arch_mere (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الابحاث كويسه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## bh313 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

لكم عظيم الشكر والعرفان لما تفعلون و الله ما نوفيكم حقكم
أطلب المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
*"تأثير المخالفات البنائية في البنية الاساسية في أو على المناطق العمرانية"*
هذا البحث مهم جدا لي -المساعدة بالصور أو المعلومات او اي شيء مفيد
لكم جزيل الشكر
بهاء يوسف


----------



## derraf (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا عل الأبحاث التي ساعدني كثيرا في دراستي و أرجو منكم أن تقدمو لي بعض الأبحاث التي تفيدوني في دراسة الكيفية المحتملة في دراسة العوامل المناخية الكيفية التي يمكن الاستفادتة منها في التقليل من الحاجة الى استعمال الطاقة الصناعية و شكرا


----------



## shaheen17 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> اولاً ،، ارحب بك واحييك ، واعبر لفرح كبير لعودتك ،، آمل ان تكون قد انهيت دراستك ،، لا بد ان تطمئننا بأخبارك السارة ، نريد ان نسعد معك ، وان نفرح لفرحك.
> ثانيا ،، كنت ابحث عن ابحاث هذه الندوة لاهمية بحوث كثيرة فيها ، وقد اوعدني احد الزملاء بها ، ولكن يبدو ان ظروف الوقت لم تساعده على ارسالها ،، وها أنت تضعها هنا لنستفيد جميعا منها ، فجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الخدمة الرائعة التي يبحث عنها اغلبنا .
> ثالثاً ،، آمل ان يستمر تواصلك مع المتلقى واعضاءه وان لا تنقطع عنا ، عذرناك فيما مضى لظروف دراستك ، ولكن لا عذر لك اليوم ، فأنت عضو رئيس ، ومركز اشعاع ، نفع الله بك وبعلمك ، ووفقك في جميع امورك.



*أخي دمتم عشتم سعدتم......تشكرات كثيرات على مجهودات كبيرات.................حفظك الله ورعاك*


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله عن الباحثين والمهتمين بالبحوث العلمية خير جزاء المحسنين
اخوكم المهندس المعماري
حيدر ناجي من العراق
طالب دراسات عليا في القسم المعماري


----------



## لميـــاء (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود ممتااااااااز الف شكـــــــر


----------



## ausama_ali (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجازيكم الف خير ... عشت والله و عاشت ايدك ... أخوك اسامة الهاشمي


----------



## محمد مرتضي حيدر (14 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكركم جميعا


----------



## Arch_M (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## emoooo_222 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مواضيع ممتازة جدا جدا والف شكر عليها


----------



## engawy (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر كبير لك يا أخ معماري مجهود مشكور


----------



## haider hady k (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر خاص للأخ M3mare على مجهوده .. ولكم تحياتي


----------



## الغـــــامدي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزاك الف الف خير 

ما قصرت بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد السلام احمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد اى معلومات عن الخصوصية - العمارة الاسلامية- العربية - الخصوصية فى المسكنeng_arch2003***********


----------



## ابوالرنا (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يعجز الانسان عن الشكر والثناء لكن بيض الله وجهك ويعطيك الف عافية .


----------



## ama-nti (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكم الرائع من الابحاث و نرجو منك المزيد كزميل مجتهد و طموح


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي المعماري علي هذا الجهد الرائع ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرمادي (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخوي على البحث


----------



## اسلام عباس (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و نتمنى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## مروة مصطفي (19 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يناير 2007)

اخونا معمار

بارك الله فيك

ونفعنا واياك
بما افدتنا به

مشكورا ياغالي


----------



## اسلام عباس (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (24 فبراير 2007)

*هشام*

شكرا على هذا الكم الرائع من الابحاث


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكم الرائع من الابحاث


----------



## botha (14 مارس 2007)

momtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaz


----------



## kho (3 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويزيدك


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (3 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................
شكرا...........................................


----------



## eng_roro4a (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمارى العصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

لكم الف الف شكر على هذا الجهد وعلى هذة المعلومات وعلى المنتدى باثرة وهو لامثيل له 
وفقكم الله وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## jatli33 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

mercie mon frer m3mare ce sont des trés bonne documentation baraka allah fik


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسي على الابحاث دى


----------



## نورالعمارة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله

ما شاء الله تبارك الله فعلا مجهود يستحق الشكر وبقوووة:75: 

جزاك الله كل خير اخ معماري على البحوث والمجهود الكبير في نقلها

لكن ينقصها العنوان او فهرسة

لذلك عملت جدول فيه اسم الملف والبحث اللي في داخله مثلا الملف او المستند A101 موضوع البحث فيه عن استخراج المؤشرات المناخية الحضرية من المدن الصحراوية القديمة-دراسة مقارنة-

والجدول الى الان ما كملته 
راح اكمله اذا سمحت لي انزله هنا 

سلااااام


----------



## arch nana (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ابحاث رائعه جزاك الله خير معمارى


----------



## جنو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الشكر واجب للأخ M3mare على مجهوده .. وجزاه عنا كل خير ..وبارك الله في من نفع واستنفع


----------



## حاتم مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ليك عالمجهود الطيب


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز 
جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود خارق


----------



## karimhitman (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد انا فرحان جدا انى لقيت حاجات جامدة اوى كدة و فرحان اكتر بالتعاون مع بعض فى ان الواحد مش بيبخل على اخواته باى معلومة و انا فرحان جدا انى لقيت منتدى عظيم زى ده


----------



## مهندسة حنان (5 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا جماعه 
ياريت الموضوع دة يتثبت 
محتاجه معلومات عن هذا المجال


----------



## فهد القريشي (7 أبريل 2008)

شكر ا لكل من أرسل هذه المعلومات القيمة ألف شكر
فهد القريشي


----------



## عماد الجبالي (2 مايو 2008)

اشكركم وحياكم الله جميعا وبارك الله فيكم على المساعدة


----------



## kho (29 يونيو 2008)

حقيقى مجهود وابحاث تستاهل انى لو شوفتك انحنى لك تعظيما على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك جميل وتقديم رائع جدا جدا


----------



## احمد عماد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرخاص للملتقى مع التحية


----------



## احمد عطوه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر ولكل القائمين على مساعدة إخوانهم بدون اى مقابل


----------



## zakou1 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على المواضيع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هالابحاث هذى


----------



## احمد عماد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزير لهذه الابحاث مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نملة سحرية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرن لك جزيل 
لكن لدي سؤال وهو كيف يمكنني الحصول على البحث كامل فبعض الأبحاث التي حملتها مهم جداً بالنسبة إلي لأعتمادها كمرجع في أطروحتي الماجيستير 
فحاليل أقوم بالأعداد لأطروحة الماجيستير حول التخطيط البيئي والأشعاع الشمسي 
أرجو منك المساعدة جزاك الله عني ألف خير


----------



## فائزة احمد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك اخي معماري على هذه المواضيع القيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبانتظار المزيد من مواضيعك المميزة


----------



## احمد عماد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شاخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيراً اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك ,,,, عقبال الدكتوراه يارب


----------



## آدم سيف (11 مارس 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير



يدهشني أن يقول الأجانب :

Share What You Can To benefit The Others

وقد عملوا بذلك فتقدموا !

وقد قالها قبلهم أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد (حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك)

أتمني أن لا نكون كالفراعنة القدامي أخفوا عِلمهم فمات معهم !

معاً نحو مستقبل أفضل للمستخدم العربي


----------



## عبدالحافظ الحسيني (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا الجهد واتمنى لك من الله العلي القدير التوفيق وخدمة العمارة والعمران


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## cshmsh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks so much


----------



## دانة العمارة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Abu Hammad (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله مليون خير ...


----------



## salah alhaaj (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دونجا 2 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات وابحاث ذو قيمة .good دونجا 2


----------



## احمد فايز سيد على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك كتير على هذه المعلمومات القيمه


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر الاخ معماري علي هذه الموسوعه الهامه من الابحاث التي افادتني وبلا شك افادة جميع المهندسين بالمنتدي 
وجزاك الله خيرا والي الامام دائما


----------



## eng_salma20 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ايها الغالى الحبيب مشكور على تلك الابحاث الجميلة


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل ماشاء الله


----------



## ابن حجر (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر
جزاك الله خير.........


----------



## dla3 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

حلو


----------



## dla3 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اممممم يعطيك العافية


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## moma1 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-laith badran (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرآ لك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس متطلع للغد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخى العزيز


----------



## hanaa22 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه الأبحاث القيمة


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]









[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## sasso2006 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى عن تطور المسجد او المسكن علي مر العصور الاسلامية في مصر وشكررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الابحاث القيمة


----------



## jalal dohan (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الارقم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khartoum.architect (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .
أنا مشاركةجديدة أتمنى قبولي. أرجو مساعدتي في بحث موضوع الماجستير وهو قانون الإرتدادات في المباني السكنية.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khartoum.architect (14 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم.


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 يناير 2012)

شاكر لكم المواضيع المفيدة والشيقة


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (25 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود العظيم جعله الله في ميزان حنساتكم


----------



## عبد القادر خونة (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكور على هذا العمل، بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (27 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي وشكرا


----------



## salah_6666 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## mido italiano (17 مارس 2012)

كنت عاوز بحث عن تأثير المناخ فى عمارة الصحراء لو موجود عند حد ياريت يبعتو


----------



## mahmoud samy 21 (21 مارس 2012)

_مجهود مشكور_


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## م.علي درويش (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ولك أصدق الامنيات بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووور جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## basem kandel (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات الممتازة ......جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.samir1 (16 يونيو 2012)

رائعة ....مشكور اخي


----------



## ملك ملك (11 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## الوليدي (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله قيك رغم التأخير


----------



## abdulghani alasiri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محبة السلام (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Ibrahem Qasim (3 أكتوبر 2012)

على الاقل كنت تكتب عناوين البحوث


----------



## Arch_aya (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المصممه لولو (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور الله يعطيك العافيه 
معليش ابغى بحث عن الثبات للمنشآت المعماريه او الاعتبارات الانسانيه للتصميم المعماري
ابغاها ضروري 
اختباري فيها الاسبوع الجاي 
وبحثت عنها و ماحصلت


الله يجزاكم كل خير​


----------



## sameer jaber (23 يناير 2013)

*انا طالب جلمعي معماري لدي مشروع تخرج بعنوان (مركز ابحاث الطاقة الجوفية الحرارية)
*
*اريد منكم المساعدة في الامثلة المشابهة لهذا المشروع ...وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم
*


* 
*​


----------



## Malket Zamany (28 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## o.oj (13 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ,, احتاج معلومات عن المواد المستخدمه حديثا في العماره ذات التكنولوجيا المتقدمه


----------



## MeMo001 (15 مارس 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## omar maher (17 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng boba (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mmazoz (24 فبراير 2014)

شكرا اخي المعماري علي هذا الجهد الرائع ...وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## eng-musaab (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faith from Gaza (12 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 مايو 2014)

تمت اضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة المتخصصة لقسم ادارة المشاريع

في الموضوع على الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=79105


كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 يوليو 2014)

Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
محاضرة في إعداد ميزانية المشروع


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (27 يوليو 2014)

ليش انا ما قدرت احملها لم احملها بدون تسجيل يقلي سجل لم اسجل دخول يختفي الملفات المرفقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## arch.jehad (3 أغسطس 2014)

الله الله , تسلم الأيادي , أبحاث في غاية الروعة .


----------



## msy_eng (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## سماء معتز (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## r_iec (24 يناير 2015)

جميل جدا


----------



## لبني نبيل (30 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed.hus (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## بن عياشي (31 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم هل بالامكان تزويدي ببحث عن نظريات تخطيط المدن ملف وورد ان امكن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمد M (15 يونيو 2015)

موضوع شيق


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (12 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع


----------



## yas sham (6 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم http://essay.cafe/solve-your-academic-difficulties-buy-papers-online.html
موقع للمساعدة في الابحاث والدراسات باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## agaaaas (16 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## li0n7eart (2 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## البرهوم (3 مارس 2017)

رائع جدا


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (11 مارس 2018)

*[email protected]*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MODU (1 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو ذكر عنوان البحث أو الملف


----------



## MODU (28 مايو 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجاءا كتابة اسم البحث أو الملف حتى يمكننا تمييزه قبل تنزيله والاطلاع عليه

تحياتى


----------



## العوامى 2011 (5 مارس 2020)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

